
What are some valuable job skills you would learn that doesn't involve coding? - dubata
Hey everyone,<p>I&#x27;m curious to find out valuable tech job skills you would learn that doesn&#x27;t involve coding? One example is a QA Analayst, or even an QA Automation Engineer. Other examples are Scrum Masters and Business Analysts.<p>Are they&#x27;re other examples you can think of? Tech job skills that doesn&#x27;t involve coding?<p>Thanks. :):)
======
andymoe
Product management, user centered design, how to run effective user interviews
etc. how to run a meeting. A retrospective. How to give feedback - especially
hard feedback. Those last ones are less titles than useful skills.

------
Rjevski
UX design.

